# JWT Questions



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

If I buy the JWT ECU programmed for the Hot Shot turbo kit, Cobra MAF and JWT S1 Turbo Cams, could I run that in my stock GA16 and get more hp between now and the time I get my turbo? It will be about a year of parts accumulation before I have everything. 

Also, can I run the Turbo Cams in my stock GA16 engine and get some hp gains from it as well while I am waiting for the turbo?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, you would never want to do that, especially without changing the injectors and the MAF and cams.

you might see some gains from the cams, but I think you'd be much better off just waiting until the turbo comes, you'll eat gas and run slower because of the extra fuel.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay then.... I'm just trying to prioritize what needs to be bought first.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Okay then.... I'm just trying to prioritize what needs to be bought first.



trust me when i say this....do not start your project unless you have EVERYTHING...
if your gonna do the cobra upgrade which i definately suggest.. make sure you have everthying..i just finally got my turbo upgrade working perfectly with no more problems. if you research you'll see that u should install the cams first so that you can break them in the 500miles. and make sure the install went ok... then go ahead and do the rest of the upgrade.
to ensure you won't max out the maf.. definately go with the cobra/msd injectors/ and jgy fuel rail setup..its well worth it.


----------

